# african cichlids swimming like crazy



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

Is this normal? Why would the fish swim all crazy and go up and down the fish tank?
check video - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/ ... sp=sharing

i didn't have this behavior till i added my New Albino Red Dragon and star sapphire 3inch. as soon i added these 2 all the fish started swimming like crazy and happy maybe? before they used to hide when i go near the tank. but now they swim without fear.

anyone knows why is this? is this a bad thing or normal. This is a 20 gallon grow out tank. 30-50% water changes done every 3 days. custom made water filter and the tank was cycled for weeks before adding fish. never had unwanted Bactria blooms or never had any water discoloration water is crystal clear. i do gravel vac every twice a week to keep the ammonia and nitrite null.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are fine.


----------



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

noki said:


> They are fine.


ohh im so glad to hear that Thank you


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

for some reason i can not play the vid...

:-? :-? :-? ...


----------



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> for some reason i can not play the vid...
> 
> :-? :-? :-? ...


My albino Dragon is the one that does this all the time. he even poke his face out off the water sometimes... so weird


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

thx...

to me i would say that they are just playing at / with the bubbles and the current...

nice, happy fish happy owner...

:fish: opcorn: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm glad the fish are alright. They look good!

-Kamran


----------



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> thx...
> 
> to me i would say that they are just playing at / with the bubbles and the current...
> 
> ...


awesome Thank you jose.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are comfortable to swim about in a group which is a good thing. Don't know how many fish you have total, but they feel more comfortable with numbers, so adding more may have made them more comfortable. As the "personal dynamics" change as the fish mature there will probably more chasing and dominant behavior.


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

Cichlids be crazy! lol


----------

